# Bring Out Your Dead!



## Aquilo (Jan 15, 2016)

​ 
Critters are shifting in the corners, whispering about turning the month of love into one* deadly* challenge. It's the *Writing Forums* 2016 Annual Grand Fiction Challenge, with loads  of cash prizes to giveaway, goodies galore, and a chance at publication.

Two weeks... 1,000 words... with WF's finest dark souls! 

Are you ready to play with Death?​ 

Full details -- HERE --


Hosted by the stunning kilroy214 & Bishop!


​


----------



## TKent (Jan 15, 2016)

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2016)

Squeeeeeek!!!! Twisted, dark and challenging... 3 of my favorite things....


----------



## Allysan (Jan 15, 2016)

wow, Aquilo. That looks bad ass! Nicely done


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 15, 2016)

This is really exciting! Play with death? You haven't seen _my _closet yet! :deadhorse::devilish:


----------



## Hairball (Jan 15, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> This is really exciting! Play with death? You haven't seen _my _closet yet! :deadhorse::devilish:



Oh God, get him outta here....please....LOL!

No...we don't want to know about young men's closets! They smell funny and usually when they're cleaned out, it involves the EPA or Halliburton.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 16, 2016)

Hairball said:


> Oh God, get him outta here....please....LOL!
> 
> No...we don't want to know about young men's closets! They smell funny and usually when they're cleaned out, it involves the EPA or Halliburton.



*FYI*, there are *no *skeletons in my closet. Why would you waste a perfectly good piece of meat? :tiger::cookie:

I am not sure about this writing competition. I have a dominant side for passion. You throw death in there, and someone's going to _die happy_. :-$


----------



## Hairball (Jan 16, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *FYI*, there are *no *skeletons in my closet. Why would you waste a perfectly good piece of meat? :tiger::cookie:
> 
> I am not sure about this writing competition. I have a dominant side for passion. You throw death in there, and someone's going to _die happy_. :-$



We're not worried about the skeletons. We're worried about the toxic waste.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 16, 2016)

Hairball said:


> We're not worried about the skeletons. We're worried about the toxic waste.



Toxic? Waste? Leave my science experiments alone! I am going to cure _someone_ with _something _somewhere soon.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 16, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Toxic? Waste? Leave my science experiments alone! I am going to cure _someone_ with _something _somewhere soon.



Or kill them first. That's already been done, honey, they're called zombies.

Geez.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 16, 2016)

So excited for all of this. I love the darker reads! Can't wait to see what subs come through!!!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 16, 2016)

I know I've been such a coward here at times but by God I'll step out of my comfort zone and enjoy this!

I look forward to this!

Best of luck and great writing! Go get em!!


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 16, 2016)

Glad to hear it, Hairball!!!


----------



## Schrody (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes! I like to write dark stuff!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 16, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Toxic? Waste? Leave my science experiments alone! I am going to cure _someone_ with _something _somewhere soon.



Cure what?  Bacon?  Ham?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 16, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Cure what?  Bacon?  Ham?



I am going to make breakfast. Feel free to watch me enjoy myself without invitation.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 16, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am going to make breakfast. Feel free to watch me enjoy myself without invitation.



Watch it, son. Don't make me go all warpig on you.

I love the new sig!

Was that on purpose to coincide with the bring out your dead thing?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 17, 2016)

Hairball said:


> Watch it, son. Don't make me go all warpig on you.
> 
> I love the new sig!
> 
> Was that on purpose to coincide with the bring out your dead thing?




No, it's just free advertisement space. :^o


----------



## Hairball (Jan 17, 2016)

That's awesome, and thank you!!!


----------



## joshybo (Jan 17, 2016)

Darkest prompt yet, you say?  Ah, well, it's outside of my comfort zone, but I suppose I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 18, 2016)

Prompt Reveal:
- HERE -​


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 18, 2016)

It will be super exciting to see how this all pans out! The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 19, 2016)

Is there any way I can post this on farcebook so everyone can read it?


----------



## Allysan (Jan 19, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> Is there any way I can post this on farcebook so everyone can read it?


  If you want to visit the WritingForums.com fb page we just shared the banner tonight. You can share it from there, otherwise you can copy and paste the link to this thread into your status.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 20, 2016)

I've given it a share too.  Here's a direct link to the page: Writing Forums.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 31, 2016)

Shared with both my FB friends.


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2016)

Awww....Terry. I'm tearing up...




Terry D said:


> Shared with both my FB friends.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 31, 2016)

Alright.  I have shared it on both my personal and my writing FB pages.  Now, if I could only figure out what I actually want to write about, I'd be batting a thousand.  Such is life.


----------



## TKent (Feb 29, 2016)

For the lucky winners who will have to decide between these 2 books, here are some industry reviews for each:
*
MY CRUEL INVENTION: A Contemporary Poetry Anthology, edited by Bernadette Geyer*

An outstanding collection of poetry about inventions and inventors, real and imagined. "The poems in this anthology converse not only with each other, but also with their readers and the world at large, in service to the continued human drive to create solutions-even to problems we didn't know we had." - Bernadette Geyer, Editor

Reviews: 

_"Best Anthology . . . This is a wonderful array of imaginers telling their wild secrets and what they believe possible." _ - Grace Cavalieri, Washington Independent Review of Books, December Exemplars

_"It's true, the mother of invention might scoff at this delightful collection as being wholly unnecessary, but the rest of us will only marvel at the sixty-two poems focused on inventors and inventions."  _- Foreword Reviews

*LOVE HURTS: A Speculative Fiction Anthology, edited by Tricia Reeks*

Love Hurts contains twenty-six brilliant speculative fiction stories about love, and the pain that so often accompanies it. Sometimes funny, occasionally happy, frequently gut-wrenching-these stories will take your heart on a wild emotional ride. Stories by Jeff VanderMeer, Karin Tidbeck, Hugh Howey, WF members, Kyle R. Richardson and Terry Durbin, and others.  

Reviews:

_"'I've always had a taste for dark,' says Reeks in her introduction, and she goes on to prove it with a top-shelf selection of tales, 20 of which are original to this book. . . A well-organized, wide-ranging collection of consistently strong genre stories."_ -- Kirkus Reviews

_"For fans of weird and beautifully written genre fiction, LOVE HURTS is a work that delivers 26 distinct emotional roller coaster rides, each as different from one another as they are from any other story you've probably ever read. As full of creativity as it is of heartbreak, it's a book that truly is full of surprises."_ -- IndieReader (4.5 Stars)


----------



## Cran (Feb 29, 2016)

Great comments from the reviewers, TK.


----------

